# New To Squirrel Hunting



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

:sniper: Yep Finally Been Trying It Out, Havent Got Any Yet, But I Was Wonering What Pellet To Use For The Best Penetration On Squirrel/Rabbit Skin. Im Only Shootin A 177. Powerline 880, But I've Got A Couple Jack Rabbits With It. Will Thanks Looking Foward To The Replies.


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

gamo tawmahawks.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

If ya got fackrabbits with it it should be fine on squirrels and rabbits :beer:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

sorry about the typo I ment jackrabbits :beer:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

fackwabbits!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

